

Inside a Chinese iPhone Factory - jbail
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/11/foxconn-photo-gallery/
Contains pictures of the dorms where workers live.
======
nsfmc
Sort of misleading title, more like "Inside a foxconn dorm"

an aside, it's a bummer that the photos, which appear to be 500px wide, are
resized in the webpage to be 1000px wide making it look totally janky.

